# Why is he suddenly sleeping all night?



## Tasha

I moved Henry into his new cage a week ago, and he seems to be have been fine. Then for the last 2 nights he hasn't got up all night? Im very worried as this is very unlike him as he normally spends all night on his wheel!

The temp (between 73 & 75) hasn't changed, in fact nothing has changed in the last week. I take hime out about 8.30pm and he's active at about 10.30pm as normal running around, using his wheel, eating & drinking fine, but once he's back n he has a little more to eat & drink then back to bed.

I can't see anything wrong with him physically, so what could of happended? What could be wrong with his new cage? What would be the signs of bad ventilation, though i don't know why this would be the case?!

Please help im not sure what to do!


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Maybe he is just wearing himself out during play time?
I wouldn't worry to much if he is eating and drinking fine. And going to the potty.

I know mine hit spells when they do that and then they start getting back up at night again.
2 of my girls will hardly do anything if they are in the cages, I have to take them out to get them to exercise or they will stay in their "bedrooms" sleeping.

Just make sure his tummy is warm (not trying to hibernate) and if he doesn't come out of the sleepy spell in a few day's you could take him to the Vet just to be on the safe side.
I wouldn't think that he would try to hibernate with the temp set at 73 to 75 unless it fluctuates a lot.

Someone with more experience may have better suggestions.


----------



## Nancy

What are you using for heating? With a larger cage, it might not be enough. Have you changed locations of the cage? Perhaps there is a draft in the new location. Is the new cage more open than the old? Even if in the same location, there may be a draft that wasn't felt before. What about lighting? Has it changed?

Is he not getting up at night to wheel? If there is no evidence of poop on his wheel, perhaps he has quit using it as a litterbox. Is he still eating the same amount?

Often when there is less activity it is temperature, illness, or age related. As they age, some hedgehogs require more heat and I've had ones become temperature sensitive at a year old. The easiest thing to try is to up the temperature a couple degrees and see if that helps.


----------



## Tasha

I use a space heater and general central heating to warm the cage. Its in the same place but alot bigger. But this said it is 2 floors, & more like a vivarium (but with a fly screen mesh door). The temperature is the same as its always been. Ill try upping it a bit to see if it helps.

The light however has changed. It was just natural sunlight before but im now having to use a florescent 15w bulb inside the cage. Could this be a problem? If so what can i do to help?

He's definetly not getting up at night. There are no marks at all on the wheel, litter hasn't budged and his food and water not touched. I also slept in the living room last night to check! He's eating, drinking & pooping normally but doing it all during play time instead of spacing it out over the night.

What i don't get is why he's been fine all week in the new cage then suddenly nothing! I've only had him 3 months, hes between 8mnth - 1yr old, but he's always been so active over night. The only thing that is comforting is that he seems his normal (grumpy) self and hes perfectly fine during play time.


----------



## HedgeMom

Is the bulb on from 12 to 14 hours a day?


----------



## Nancy

I would get rid of the florescent bulb inside the cage and use a light further away but aimed toward the cage. Often those florescent bulbs have a hum or squeal that may be bothering him especially being so close.


----------



## Tasha

Ok, i have now tried upping heat and removing the bulb & replacing with outside lamp with no success. So last night after a small play time (which he was fine and active as always) he once again went to sleep over night in his new cage (4th night running) so at 2am i took him out and placed him within his old one. Within 30 minutes he was up on his wheel and going like the clappers for the rest of night!

I've come to the conclusion that the problem isn't the heat (which is about the same as old cage) or the lighting (as he's getting enough sleep to have the energy to play if he's not in his new cage).So i've decided to post some pics of both and would REALLY appreciate any advice to what i could amend on the new cage to get him to feel at home. (eg ventilation. etc)

I would really like to get him into his new cage as its a lot more spacious for him than the last. Buying another new one at the moment isn't really an option as have spent so much building this one (unless its dangerous to stay in either). I want whats best for Henry but could really do with him making this his new home! x

Sorry about the length & thanks for all previous advice and any new ones.


----------



## azyrios

chances are he doesn't like the hassle of having to go up the ramp to get to the wheel. Some hedgehogs are very resistant to different levels.

When i made vex his first multi level house he would use the levels for about a week, and then he just stopped and stayed inside his igloo. So i made a longer cage that wasn't at different levels and he went back to his old wheel crazy self.

(that being said, i did have a slight ramp from one cage to the other at one point but it was not a tube like i first had.)

Maybe he just doesn't like the tubing tot he second level, maybe he doesn't like the second level at all.


----------



## Tasha

*Re: Why is he suddenly sleeping all night? *Again**

Ok, im so sorry to bring this up again, but im now running out of ideas!

Thanks for all the previous advice but after a lot of different things i had to give up the new cage  and go out and buy the same as his previous cage, just bigger.

Well again he seemed fine but has started to be a lot less active again than what he used to. Im going to take him to the vet to double check hes not ill, but because he is perfectly happy and active in his play pen im not sure its because he's sick.

He's getting up on his wheel at night & still eating & drinking just not as much as used to. He used to be up all night, now its sometimes only for a very short period once. Any ideas anyone? Temps fine, no drafts, above floor level & plenty of natural light at the moment for over 12hrs a day?

Oh, and though he's not scratching hes started to lose 1 or 2 of quills a night, another reason im taking him to the vet. If its any help im not positive on his age but believe its between 9 - 12mnths. Thank you for eveyone's patience!


----------



## silvercat

*Re: Why is he suddenly sleeping all night? *Again**



Tasha said:


> He's getting up on his wheel at night & still eating & drinking just not as much as used to. He used to be up all night, now its sometimes only for a very short period once. Any ideas anyone? Temps fine, no drafts, above floor level & plenty of natural light at the moment for over 12hrs a day?


How do you know he's not getting up as often? Are you up watching him a_all night_? If so, that might be reason (you watching him). Even if he was ok with that in the past he might have changed his 'opinion' of you watching, if you will.

Also, could he be awake playing in his hut? Burrowing or such?


----------



## Tasha

Im not up watching him, but i live in a small flat & my bedrooms next door and i can hear him moving. His wheels untouched & i've been waking up on different nights at different intervals (2am & 4am mostly), not hearing him & finding him in bed with nothing touched again.

Its not every night but it is often. It's only been going on since i've tried changing his cage. The reason im worried was from the first day i got him he was always up on his wheel all night and very active. I don't want to put him back in his old cage as its too small, but if this is whats needed i will.


----------



## Nancy

I recommend you hook up a speedometer on his wheel so you know exactly how long he wheels for. From having rescues in my bedroom, it doesn't take long to get used to the sounds they make and not wake up. Even ones with noisy thumpy comfort wheels don't bother me after the second or third night and I often will wake up thinking he or she has not wheeled. :lol: A speedometer would set your mind at ease... or make it worse.


----------



## Tasha

Nancy said:


> I recommend you hook up a speedometer on his wheel so you know exactly how long he wheels for


OOh, good idea, thank you. Though i have to admit after reading this my mind raced into all sorts of things such as night time spy camera's! :shock: 

Hopefully the speedometer will just prove im a paranoid, over protective mummy.

How good would one of those step counters be for a hedgie though?! :lol:


----------



## Nancy

I don't know about step counters. When using a speedometer, you need to make sure that it will record the mileage regardless of the direction the wheel is turned. Some will only read one direction.


----------

